# Code in Textarea einfügen



## Franz (7. Februar 2002)

Kann ich diesen Code auch aus einem anderen Fenster einfügen


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function cursor() { 
if (( navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Opera" ) != -1) || ( navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Netscape" ) != -1)) { 
text_before = document.formular.message.value; 
text_after = ""; 
} else { 
document.formular.message.focus(); 
var sel = document.selection.createRange(); 
sel.collapse(); 
var sel_before = sel.duplicate(); 
var sel_after = sel.duplicate(); 
sel.moveToElementText(document.formular.message); 
sel_before.setEndPoint("StartToStart",sel); 
sel_after.setEndPoint("EndToEnd",sel); 
text_before = sel_before.text; 
text_after = sel_after.text; 
} 
} 
function insert(AddCode) { 
cursor(); 

document.formular.message.value = text_before + AddCode + text_after; 
document.formular.message.focus(); 
} 

function init(thisCode) { 
with ( document.formular.message.value ) { 
switch(thisCode) { 

case "quote": 
insert("quote:"); 
break; 

case "code": 
insert("code:"); 
break; 

case "lach": 
insert(":)"); 
break; 
} 
document.formular.message.focus(); 
} 
} 
// --> 
</script> 

<form name="formular"> 
<textarea name="message" rows="5" cols="70" wrap="virtual"></textarea></form><br> 

<a href="javascript:init('quote')"><font class="sln">Quote</a> 
  <a href="javascript:init('code')"><font class="sln">Code</a> 
  <a href="javascript:init('lach')"><font class="sln">Smilie</a>
```

also ich möchte ein neues Fenster öffnen und den Code in die Textarea auf der Hauptseite einfügen.

Kann mir jemand helfen.

MFG


----------



## Der Held (7. Februar 2002)

klar, du erstellst das Fenster ja "in ner Variable" mal ganz lau gesagt, über den Variablennamen kannst du dann auch die Elemente ansprechen:

Startseite:

Fenster = window.open("datei.htm","NeuesFenster","width=300,height=100");

dann kannst du auch über den Namen "Fenster" ein Formular ansprechen:

Fenster.document.forms[0].elements[0].value= "Text";

Greetz :|


----------



## Franz (7. Februar 2002)

könntest du mir einen ganzen bsp code posten

bidde


----------



## Der Held (7. Februar 2002)

sischer sischer,

aber wie hättest dus denn gern?  

Soll einfach bloss durch den Klick auf den Link ein anderes Fenster aufgehen, indem bereits der Code in ner Textarea steht?

Oder soll der Text erst auf einen Klick (Button, Link...) im anderen Fenster in der Textarea erscheinen?

Hat der Code eigentlich ne bestimmte bewandnis? Ansonsten ist es eben nur ein String wie jeder andere.

Greetz :|


----------



## Franz (7. Februar 2002)

ich will das über einen link ein neues fenster aufmachen und dort stehen dann die smilies
wenn ich auf einen smilie klicke, dann soll der code  zb in der Textarea auf der hauptseite geöffnet werden, auf der ich den link aufgerufen habe.

so wie bei der smilie funktion hier im forum...


----------



## Der Held (8. Februar 2002)

Ok,

das geht wie folgt:

1. Seite: start.html
2. Seite: popup mit Smilies smile.html

start.html:

```
<html>
<head>
.
.
.

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function open_smile()
{
smile = window.open("smile.html","Smielies");
}
</script>
.
. 
.
</head>
<body>
.
Seiteninhalt

<a href="javascript:open_smile()">Smilies anzeigen</a>

<form name="formular">
<textarea name="text"></textarea>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

smile.html

```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
var bisher;

function insert_smilie(smilie) {
  bisher = opener.formular.text.value;
  opener.formular.text.value=bisher+smilie;
}

</script>
</head>
<body>
.
.
.
<a href="javascript:insert_smilie('8-)')"> 8-) </a>
</body>
</html>
```

Du musst bloss das "javascript" in den Links zusammen schreiben, weis net warum das Forum das immer trennt.

Wenn du noch fragen hast, einfach melden.

Greetz :|


----------



## Franz (8. Februar 2002)

Danke Der Held!

Die Antwort hat mich wirklich sehr nach vorne gebracht.

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Der Held (8. Februar 2002)

> Die Antwort hat mich wirklich sehr nach vorne gebracht.



Dafür gibts a schliesslich Fachforen


----------



## fla5hi (17. Oktober 2007)

klappt bei mir leider nicht


----------

